# Hands get a bit numb- can my saddle cause this?



## mistrpeepers (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi Guys-

Probably a stupid question, but I'm trying to figure out if my seat is right and the potential cause?

It seems to be level, but my hands get a bit numb sometimes.

Here is a picture- appreciate any insight.


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

AFAIK and have experienced, hand numbness has to do with the height of the handlebars and angle of the drops; how much time are you spending in the drops?

Better yet, I'd suggest getting a professional fit done, especially if you are at all interested in training or rides longer than an hour.


----------



## brainer23 (Sep 6, 2012)

nice bike


----------



## mistrpeepers (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.

I actually can't even spend any time in the drops to be honest. This is my first road bike and it feels really far down for me and I don't feel as in control. I've been riding MTB for almost 20 years so used to a totally different feel.

I agree that a professional fitting isn't a bad idea. The dealer did do some of a fitting but not what I'd consider pro. I've already replace the seat with a Specialized Toupe Expert and lowered the seat height about a centimeter or two- before that my knees felt like they were almost hyper extending and just felt weird. 

How much does a good fitting cost- should I have this done at the dealer or a place that specializes in really high end stuff?


----------



## mistrpeepers (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks brainer23! I love it- absolutely fantastic bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mistrpeepers said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> *I actually can't even spend any time in the drops to be honest. This is my first road bike and it feels really far down for me and I don't feel as in control. I've been riding MTB for almost 20 years so used to a totally different feel.*
> 
> ...


Given the bold statement, I think it's safe to say at least part of this can be attributed to your acclimating to road riding and the more forward position. 

Also, it may be a combination of fit and form, but before opting for a pro fitting, if you don't have confidence in your LBS to do a thorough standard fitting, I suggest seeking out a reputable shop that will provide one. 

Reason being, unless you're experiencing some unique fit issues (and there's no evidence that you are), I think it's a bit premature to get a pro fitting. Give your body time to acclimate to road riding and (as fitness improves) for your fit to evolve, then revisit getting a pro fitting. 

Re: the hand discomfort, IF it's fit related, IME excessive frontal weight is one of the common causes, and moving the rider back slightly offsets some of that weight to the rear. BUT... before pursuing that, focus on form.

- keep your upper torso relaxed, arms slightly bent
- change hand position_ frequently_ (tops, bends, hoods, drops...)
- keep a slightly loose grip on the bars (avoid the 'death grip')
- keep forearms and hands aligned (don't twist at the wrist - refer to pic below)
- consider good quality gel gloves
- I usually recommend good quality bar tape, but your bike being new, it should already be installed.
View attachment 266855


----------



## mistrpeepers (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks very much PJ352.

I think you have a point there on too much weight in the front- I think this may potentially be the cause.
I'll try to slide back a bit and see if that makes a difference.

Thanks for all of the advice- much appreciated.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mistrpeepers said:


> Thanks very much PJ352.
> 
> I think you have a point there on too much weight in the front- I think this may potentially be the cause.
> *I'll try to slide back a bit and see if that makes a difference.*
> ...


That's a fine plan because you _should_ be sitting correctly on the saddle, with your sit bones supporting your weight. But what I meant by that comment was.. during a fitting, the fitter adjusts saddle height, fore/ aft (KOPS, +/-) and tilt before anything else, and it's important to get these adjustments right. 

Because you mentioned your saddle height being off, I suggested seeking out another (reputable) shop for a standard fitting. Nothing against your LBS/ fitter because I wasn't there to see the fitting done, but if a fitter can't get saddle height right, it's not likely they'll get the other facets of fit right, either.


----------



## Canndyman (Sep 7, 2012)

As an absolute noob, my first couple of rides were plagued with numbness, both hands and down under. Modifications to both my bike and my riding style has all but eliminated numbness. I make a conscious effort to change positions on the bars regularly, and occasionally shift my weight on the seat. And stand up regularly. For the bike, I opted for a Specialized stem with 16* of rise, Ritchey and others offer them as well. It raised my bars roughly 3/4" which helped out alot, and I replaced the bars with a more compact set that raised the drops up higher. The overall more upright position puts less weight on the hands/wrists. The older seasoned riders have found their comfort zones with roadbikes, us noobies might benefit from being slightly more upright in the beginning. Don't be afraid to experiment, find what works for you and what doesn't, Good luck!


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I switched to a road bike from my dual sport because of hand numbness. The dual sport is sized correctly for me but the seat height vs the handlebar had more weight on the bars and only 2 hand positions including the bar ends. The road bike gives me 4 hand positions and I switch between all of them on rides more than 10 miles (most of my rides are 25 to 35 miles), plus standing holding onto the hoods. Positions are drops, hoods, bends, and tops. I have yet to get numb hands on the bars with the road bike, and it is an issue on any ride over 20 miles on the dual sport. The road bike saddle is closer to the same height as the stem than the dual sport where the bars are probably a cm or 2 lower relative to the saddle also.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Regarding the posts describing raising bars, if that _alone_ helped solve your numbing issues, that's great, but I'm skeptical. Generally speaking, this fit issue is caused by too much frontal weight and/ or poor rider form. 

Besides getting the right geo to suite the rider, then getting sizing right, the key to addressing f/r weight distribution is with adjustments to saddle position - primarily fore/ aft and tilt.

If anyone cared to experiment, they'd find that raising the bars even a couple of cm's very minimally changes f/r weight distribution, while moving the rider fore/ aft at the saddle has a larger impact.


----------



## demunb (Sep 16, 2012)

My LBS switched out my stock stem with one that was a little shorter (for free) when they did the basic fit. The stem that came with my bike had me stretching too far which put more weight on my hands. Just a slightly shorter stem allowed me to reach the hoods easier and maintain a better riding position and has all but eliminated my hand numbness. My shop is really good. They told me to come back next spring/summer and re-evaluate my fit (hopefully after I lose some weight) and we can adjust the stem/bar height to tweak it. All done for free because I picked a shop that was very rider-friendly. 

So, maybe check your stem length.


----------



## richmondrider79 (Aug 22, 2012)

I am with you I just puchased my first road bike after 20 years off riding off road only. It took me about a month of riding three days a week and forcing my self to use the drops before I got totally comfortable. I still get the numb hands and have played with the height of my bar with no real success. I also feel like a professional fit would be a good idea. I think I am leaning too much on my palms causing my fingers to go numb.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> Given the bold statement, I think it's safe to say at least part of this can be attributed to your acclimating to road riding and the more forward position.
> 
> Also, it may be a combination of fit and form, but before opting for a pro fitting, if you don't have confidence in your LBS to do a thorough standard fitting, I suggest seeking out a reputable shop that will provide one.
> 
> *Reason being, unless you're experiencing some unique fit issues (and there's no evidence that you are), *I think it's a bit premature to get a pro fitting. Give your body time to acclimate to road riding and (as fitness improves) for your fit to evolve, then revisit getting a pro fitting.


Not being able to ride in the drops isn't a sign? To me it is. I do agree that getting acclimated to a road bike will take time, but from the pic of the bike, there's a considerable drop from the saddle to the bars. 
Shop fittings can range from $50 to over $100. "Pro" fittings can range from $200 to well over $400. When considering hand numbness and not being able to ride in the drops: you are leaning forward more, putting more pressure on your hands. Move them around a bit when you ride, this will help. A good fitter will also take into account your flexibility to determine the drop. A quick thing you can try is to flip the stem over and see if that helps.


----------



## mistrpeepers (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks again PJ- I really do think they didn't do the best fitting. They more or less "eye balled" it, rather than taking measurements. They also let me leave the store with pedals that I wasn't that comfortable clicking in and out of... (I've been riding clip less for 20 years so it's not a noob thing).

What also concerns me is they knew this was been my first road bike, so I'm surprised they didn't suggest slowly transitioning the height for me to acclimate to the drops?


----------



## mistrpeepers (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for the help Canddyman!


----------



## MPov (Oct 22, 2010)

Peanya said:


> Not being able to ride in the drops isn't a sign? To me it is. I do agree that getting acclimated to a road bike will take time, but from the pic of the bike, there's a considerable drop from the saddle to the bars.


I was thinking the same thing. That's a heck of a lot of drop for a road bike noob.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Peanya said:


> *Not being able to ride in the drops isn't a sign? To me it is.* I do agree that getting acclimated to a road bike will take time, but from the pic of the bike, there's a considerable drop from the saddle to the bars.
> Shop fittings can range from $50 to over $100. "Pro" fittings can range from $200 to well over $400. When considering hand numbness and not being able to ride in the drops: you are leaning forward more, putting more pressure on your hands. Move them around a bit when you ride, this will help. *A good fitter will also take into account your flexibility to determine the drop.* A quick thing you can try is to flip the stem over and see if that helps.


The second bold statement provides part of my response to the first. Lack of flexibility isn't a fit issue per se, it's (generally/ partly) due to acclimation to road riding and lacking fitness.

When I mentioned 'unique fit issues' it was in reference to a pro fitting. There's nothing unique about inappropriate saddle to bar drop or a rider lacking flexibility - IMO/E it's actually pretty common. But (as one example) the need for shims/ wedges (IMO) may be an indication of the need for a pro fit.

Lastly, there's no question the OP needs a fitting. It's apparent not just from the fact that he can't ride comfortably in the drops, but also having to readjust saddle height indicates (at least, to me) that the LBS fitter was remiss. Thus my recommendation that he seek out a reputable fitter.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mistrpeepers said:


> Thanks again PJ- I really do think they didn't do the best fitting. They more or less "eye balled" it, rather than taking measurements. They also let me leave the store with pedals that I wasn't that comfortable clicking in and out of... (I've been riding clip less for 20 years so it's not a noob thing).
> 
> What also concerns me is* they knew this was been my first road bike, so I'm surprised they didn't suggest slowly transitioning the height for me to acclimate to the drops?*


Considering all you've offered about your 'fitting', it doesn't surprise me that they didn't recognize the need for a more moderate saddle to bar drop - at least to start. But I still hold to the belief that your problems started with the wrong saddle positioning.

That said, there's nothing saying you can't go back and discuss your concerns with the shop owner. Hopefully, they'll do right by you and schedule another fitting. Or maybe more accurately, a thorough standard fitting. 

However, if the end result of a second fitting is no better than the first, consider seeking out a more knowledgeable fitter. If it comes to this, you'll want to do it sooner rather than later, because if the LBS got sizing wrong, you'll need to return the bike. Clearly, this is getting ahead of things, but something to consider.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Peanya said:


> When considering hand numbness and not being able to ride in the drops: you are leaning forward more, putting more pressure on your hands.


Actually, 'leaning more forward' applies more to extending reach than drop. And on a bike that's properly sized/ fitted to a rider, increasing drop doesn't precipitate hand numbness. If they're lacking flexibility, it's more likely to cause lower back and/ or neck pain.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

No opinion on your bike but the height of your tv would cause me neck problems....


----------



## mistrpeepers (Sep 9, 2012)

LOL Newnan! Actually it's not as bad as you think. (Professionally mounted by myself too lol)


----------



## mistrpeepers (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey PJ352- just an update. I went to my Felt LBS shop today and they actually spent quite a bit of time with me. We ended up switching out the stem for one with more rise- made a pretty big difference immediately (felt like I wasn't as low when in the drops).

Also moved the seat up just a hair which also moves the saddle back a bit.

Went for a quick ride an noticed an improvement- seems like it might have done the trick. I'll certainly know by tomorrow afternoon- planning on doing 30 tomorrow, then 64 next Saturday.

Thanks again for the input!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mistrpeepers said:


> Hey PJ352- just an update. I went to my Felt LBS shop today and they actually spent quite a bit of time with me. We ended up switching out the stem for one with more rise- made a pretty big difference immediately (felt like I wasn't as low when in the drops).
> 
> Also moved the seat up just a hair which also moves the saddle back a bit.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. I'm glad your LBS is working with you on tweaks to your fit, as they should.

The changes could well help, but keep the pointers on form in mind on your ride, because once form deteriorates, fit issues are sure to follow. 

I'd be interested in getting your feedback after the ride, and good luck!!


----------

